# Skunk harness training



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Hello skunky people.....(surely their should be a title for skunk owners? May I suggest "Stinkers"?)

Hello Stinkers!

I'm going to look at a lovely skunk on sunday with an eye to bringing her home with me, so I too can be a stinker! The thing is this.....she's an apparently affectionate 2 year old female that isn't harness trained, and I wondered if it is possible to do so at that age, or would she be too set in her ways to never be walked on a lead?

Any advice gratefully received

xxx


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

i wish i could be a stinker...but i have three dogs that really are stinkers so a skunk would be a no no...


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh, and do they recognise their names?


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey stinker! 
I suppose it depends on the skunk, when it comes to if they'll tolerate a harness or not, i've had adult females that don't like collars or harnesses but I have a male that likes nothing more to show of his new harness and collar (black with diamond studs ) 
I'd also say that all my skunks recognise there name - just because they may not come running like a dog or come over like a cat (although sometimes louie will :O) they do lift there head 9 times out of 10 and if there in the mood come over to say hello and come up for a cuddle!:lol2: but don't try everything thing at first let them settle in and get to know you before taking them out (also make sure she has the correct vacs : victory: before taking her out) if she's a little nervous around you a good snack normally brings any skunk around :lol2:
Ow and congrats on possibly becoming a skunkie owner there so much fun !! :notworthy::mf_dribble:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks for the advice Stinker


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

No problem:Na_Na_Na_Na: Want some piccys when you get her home


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Definitely!:2thumb:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

3 out of my 4 are happy with a harness on but you cant walk them like a dog - you go where they want to go. They are also quite good at walking backwards & slipping out of the harness no matter how tight you fit it.

I would imagine a 2yr old should adapt to harness if you start by putting it on in the house & letting her walk around with it on etc. Then slowly progress with lead walking indoors etc till your happy to go outdoors. Same process as you would with most animals really.

Here is welcoming you to the "Stinky Club of Great Britian" :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Aye, I've harness trained a few different animals before from ferrets, to llamas, to a binturong! I just wondered where on the scale of stubbornness a skunk would feature, and whether it would be too set in it's ways to accept it at the age of 2. I know you have to follow it rather than walk it (same with ferrets).

I only wondered about the name thing because she has a rather naff name, and I was speculating as to whether she'd mind if I changed it.....I'm guessing I probably shouldn't! 

Cheers for the advice Stinkers!


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Change the name & see if she responds to it over time........my 2 original skunks both know their names (1 more than the other) but the latter 2 have no clue what I am saying lol


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

carlycharlie said:


> Change the name & see if she responds to it over time........my 2 original skunks both know their names (1 more than the other) but the latter 2 have no clue what I am saying lol


I may just try then....my ferrets (Cheeky & Naughty) have no idea about their names. I reckon they think they're called "Stop it", "Monster", "Ouch" or "Oi, you little :censor:"!


----------

